# Hunt Farmers ball - what to wear?



## Girlracer (16 January 2013)

I'm off to a hunt farmers ball next month, I've no idea what to wear. Dress code: Black tie/ White tie. Black and white.

What is the usual? Is it really black tie or am I going to look out of place in a gown type get up?

I've never been before and don't want to look out of place.

Any help appreciated!!


----------



## tootsietoo (16 January 2013)

Well I would imagine everyone will be wearing dresses.  But that covers a lot of different things!  There will be short ones and long ones, black sensible ones and blingy sparkly ones.  But when you say a gown, what do you mean by that?  I wouldn't wear something floor length that was also big and puffy!  TK Maxx is the place to go!


----------



## nikCscott (17 January 2013)

Some where long some where shorter- I went to our farmers ball in this http://www.very.co.uk/lipsy-vip-fishtail-maxi-dress/1127026142.prd Its long and i wriggle the skirt up for the dancing bit so it looked like a full skirt dress- felt like a movie star in it!

Going to another hunt ball in a few weeks a going to wear this http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Eliza+J+Tiered+jersey+dress+with+embroidered+bodice/168717303,default,pd.html

There are loads of lovely dresses in the Debenhams sale at the moment. There is no need to spend loads- I have recently lost a lot of weight so needed a couple of new ones- but I keep my dresses for years and churn them out over and over again.


----------



## tootsietoo (17 January 2013)

Google "ball gown" and search on images.  That is what you DON'T want to wear, in my opinion!  Google "evening dresses" and most of those you wouldn't look out of place in.


----------



## Luci07 (17 January 2013)

Strictly speaking, Black tie would mean long, cocktail would mean around knee length, however that rule is not always heeded any more, which actually makes it a lot harder!. Go for what makes you look stunning and maybe have a hunt for a dresshire shop? there was one in Eton which was brilliant and meant I could wear something really lovely, for a fraction of the price and then hand back. Even better as you don't get a lot of wear out of these dresses!


----------



## Girlracer (19 January 2013)

Well that's what I was worried about, I've been to some black tie things and its always been long 'gown' type things. Whereas photos of hunt balls I've seen it really isn't black tie at all!!! Nightmare!


----------



## bubbilygum (19 January 2013)

I've been to a few hunt balls, and always wore a cocktail dress. Usually knee length, and either strapless or halter neck. I guess it depends on the ball, but the OBH ones I have attended have been black tie proper, so to speak. 

Also, in my experience, the older hunt members will be very dressed up (full length ball gowns) so don't worry about being over dressed.

Just go and have fun  and make sure the shoes you wear are suitable for dancing!


----------

